# A Man with No Arms and No Legs



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

This is a video of the greatest motivational speaker in the entire world, Nick Vujicic. He was born without arms and legs and tried to commit suicide at age 8. He knows suicidal depression, similar to the way that many people who suffer with social anxiety know suicidal depression. But today he goes around the world preaching the gospel to millions. This is his testimony to how Jesus Christ saved him from suicide and gave him HOPE. 





May the love and the peace of Christ be with you all. Amen.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah my mom thinks hes really inspirational. Hes still able to do a lot of things.. I cant believe he has a wife and children.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Why would Jesus create a man with no limbs?


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

He covers that in the video.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm not Christian... :um

I understand how it can help people who are though, I guess. :/


----------



## Danielf (Dec 9, 2013)

Just finished watching it. I do not agree with his beliefs but i do agree with his message! He is a brave man. :yes


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry but I have to say that his problems make social anxiety appear a very minor issue.
Just saying.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No arms or legs know how that feels argh


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I love his positive upbeat attitude and he's really attractive.


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

Crazy..


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Ave!


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Here's my testimony: While I do I have SA, I do not suffer from depression nor am I suicidal. I have plenty of hope without the need to subscribe to the belief in magical sky wizards. I don't experience emptiness and worthlessness that I need to be saved from, as I don't feel like I have fallen short of cloud ghost's glory.


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

No matter how happy I would be, I would never want to replace this guy's condition


----------



## AlienJay (Dec 13, 2013)

He has a pretty awesome personality tho.


----------



## needtotrust (Nov 25, 2013)

I had the chance to see him in person at a church when he toured Canada three years ago. Really happy to know Nick got married and just had a baby boy earlier this year.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

If I was born with no arms or legs, I think I'd become delusional in some way too to cope.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

HeavyweightSoul said:


> This is a video of the greatest motivational speaker in the entire world, Nick Vujicic. He was born without arms and legs and tried to commit suicide at age 8. He knows suicidal depression, similar to the way that many people who suffer with social anxiety know suicidal depression. But today he goes around the world preaching the gospel to millions. This is his testimony to how Jesus Christ saved him from suicide and gave him HOPE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy does not know what it feels to be socially inept and not being able to connect with other people, not having any friends, not having anybody to talk to, total isolation, and not being able to communicate and have a decent conversation with other people. This guy has a solid support system, I even heard that he has already married to a lovely wife.

The main difference is how this guy is being praised all around the world while socially awkward/inept people who have a hard time in life are shunned away,forgotten, invisible and misunderstood.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Having belief in some higher power instead of believing that life is just a random mess is bound to make anyone happy. 
But yeah good for him, hopefully his preaching makes others happy, too.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

riderless said:


> Sorry but I have to say that his problems make social anxiety appear a very minor issue.
> Just saying.


Yes, because mental illness is just pretend...


----------



## munchio (Feb 8, 2010)

Liked the start where he addresses the "elephant in the room" to make everyone feel comfortable and relaxed. glad hes found a way to live happily with his severe physical problems.

Didn't watch the whole vid though, lost interest when he started talking about god and preaching. As long as hes helping people, all power to him long may he continue!


----------



## Quatermass (Oct 6, 2013)

That sounded more like preaching than motivational speaking. Sorry, but I just couldn't get around the religious BS. I honestly don't care who he is, what he's been through in his life, how many or how few limbs he has. Should we take him more seriously because he was born without arms and legs? His life story may be inspirational, but it doesn't make the stuff he's preaching any more true. He is just as deluded as any other preacher out there.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I watched it _all_ because I was bored. He has charisma, like many evangelical preachers do, but I can't stomach his religiosity. I admire his spirit, though. (No pun intended.)


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Having belief in some higher power instead of believing that life is just a random mess is bound to make anyone happy.


Oh really?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> Oh really?


Yes, really!
Have _you_ felt him yet?


----------



## Nads (Jan 2, 2013)

Did you guys hear about this guy from New Jersey with no arms or legs having a good time at the expense of others?

https://vine.co/v/hUtKn1i3FEW

https://vine.co/v/hQWjqnpwA7Z


----------



## AgapeOverEros (Dec 16, 2013)

Very inspirational! Thank you for sharing! Praise Jesus! Amen and Amen!


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I love Nick Vujicic. He's a great guy, and such an inspiration


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

^
people such as myself with social anxiety and no other associated mental illnesses
schizophrenia/bipolar/depression...that's a whole different story


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

And a charming personality that lets him talk to thousands of people and make them laugh with him.


----------

